# New grill plates



## murraygw (Jun 30, 2008)

I am curious if any one knows where I can buy new stainless steel plates I guess thats what I will call them, currently I use expanded metal on my grill. the size of them are not normal. My farther in law made the grill the size needs to be 26" x 15 1/2" I think I will upload a pic. If anyone can help I do appreciate it. Guy M


----------



## jfoust (Jun 30, 2008)

You mean grates? Like to put meat on while it's grilliing? If that's what you mean, any home improvement store like Home Depot or Lowes will sell generic replacements. You could always buy them a little big and cut them down to size with a hacksaw or sawzall. If you've got a custom job, that might be the cheapest route.


----------



## pitrow (Jun 30, 2008)

you could always talk to a local machine shop / welder. They could probably fab something up in stainless pretty quick, or do it in regular steel and have it chrome plated.


----------



## murraygw (Jun 30, 2008)

yeah I meant grill grates







 I was wondering about cast iron grates but not too sure about them if any one uses them
[img=http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/1084/080630135124gn3.th.jpg]
[img=http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/1674/080630135141nq7.th.jpg]


----------



## connerna (Jul 10, 2008)

If you want cast (I have cast and LOVE them) checkout Chargriller. All their smokers come with cast grates and I know you can buy replacement ones...if you need the dimensions let me know, not sure if they post it on their site or not.


----------



## mossymo (Jul 10, 2008)

I have seen many different assorted sizes of various grill grates at Home Depot, possibly check them out online.....


----------

